# Who is your favorite YouTube gear reviewer?



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Feb 22, 2013)

Just a general question but who do you like better as a gear reviewer? If you are reading this and not familiar with YouTube or any of these channels I encourage you to read  this and check some of these guys channels out. 

I am subscribed to Gunblast,  Nutnfancy,  hickok45, Iraqveteran8888. I enjoy all of these guys videos some are a bit more informative than others but all great. 

This is kinda how I classify them as far as what each channel is geared for. 

I place Gunblast in a Hunting mans category. Jeff Quinn does have self defense gun reviews but for the most part I believe he has the most "real" outdoor gun/hunting related background.  

Hickok45 I place him in what I call a shooters category. Hickok has stated before hes not a hunter but he does appreciate all firearms from muzzeloaders all the way up to select fire weapons. He is one heck of a shot and I generally enjoy his videos the best. 

Iraq Veteran 8888 I place him in a shooter/mil surplus/ re loader guru. I do enjoy his videos and Eric and the whole gang being from the great state of Georgia makes it even better. Everyone on his channel are great people. Eric, Chad, Barry really know their stuff when it comes to handloading for military rifles and gun related common sense testing and shooting which is not so common these days.

Nutnfancy I place him in a hard use gear tester. I do enjoy his videos and really enjoy his political videos. His gear test seem to be very in-depth and most all true. Some gear reviewers just try to blow smoke but Nutnfancy does not fall in to that category. Their are a few things that I do not like on his channel. Him and his entire crew train like a militant rebel unit which kinda turns me off at times. I personally think its  a bit silly to wear ballistic vest and camo and run around and shoot in the desert but hey to each his own. If you are a knife, flashlight, and camping  guy like I am you will find some great reviews on gear on his channel.


----------



## applejuice (Feb 22, 2013)

Iraqveteran8888 has an awesome channel. 
There videos are always entertaining 

FPS Russia is pretty entertaining too


----------



## savreds (Feb 23, 2013)

I've watched some of Nutnfancy's videos, and like them for the most part. He IS long winded and some of the videos take forever to get to the meat of the story. I really like the backpacking videos a lot, I would love to be able to camp out in Utah and Colorado.
I'll have to check out the other guys sites when I get time... time, that's the problem, no where near enough of it to sit and watch a video that's 45 minutes long.


----------



## Vmarsh (Feb 23, 2013)

I enjoy hickok45


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 23, 2013)

Ya'll would probably like shugemery's channel. He reviews hammocks, clothing, stoves, backpack loads, etc. He is very entertaining.


----------



## B. White (Aug 3, 2020)

Gunblast.com Jeff Quinn has died, according to this video.  He did not have the humor of Hickock45, but I always enjoyed  watching his videos for no-nonsense reviews.


----------



## Yankee in GA (Aug 4, 2020)

I always get a kick out of crazyrussianhacker. I enjoy when he reviews the MREs from other countries.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Aug 13, 2020)

B. White said:


> Gunblast.com Jeff Quinn has died, according to this video.  He did not have the humor of Hickock45, but I always enjoyed  watching his videos for no-nonsense reviews.


Surely missed-I purchased a few based on his reviews.RIP


----------



## ChidJ (Aug 15, 2020)

I’ve watched a lot of videos from all the names video makers in the poll. All are fun to watch. That said, if I want an honest review, the only one that doesn’t seem like a paid advertisement is NutnFancy. I disagree with a lot of what he says but at least he means what he says and has honest intentions.

Also, the thread title says gear reviewer and all those channels are pretty light on the gear and heavy on the guns, Nutn again being the exception.

I voted other and I’ll throw a channel out there. MrGunsandGear. Mike is honest, no bull, no ego, no shilling. A little dry to listen to but he’s got a TON of great info on guns and gear.

But unfortunately, I haven’t yet found a channel that does a good job reviewing all the gear that I’m interested in using as a Georgia outdoorsperson. Seems like there’s a ton for the Gucci out west hunting folks.  Maybe one of y’all should start one up haha


----------

